

NSA Backdoor Part 2, BULLDOZER: And, Learn How to DIY a NSA Hardware Implant - 2510c39011c5
http://resources.infosecinstitute.com/nsa-bios-backdoor-aka-god-mode-malware-part-2-bulldozer/

======
2510c39011c5
HN has a thread about part 1 of this writeup,

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8190023](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8190023)

